# Copake 2015  Rides , lecture , flea market and auction !



## wasp3245 (Apr 3, 2015)

Come one come all ...and bring a bike ! 

Just another reason to come to Copake this year . Yes the auction , flea market , visit with friends , ride the 10 mile rolling party through the lovely Copake countryside , Manhattan ride Sunday the 19th ...but now just added for your additional pleasure straight from the United Kingdom, Carlton Reid ( as part of his world wide book tour) will be talking Friday April 17th 2-3pm within the plush Copake auction salon gallery space .
Carlton wrote the run away best seller " Roads were not built for cars "


www.roadswerenotbuiltforcars.com

see a video about the book at

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/carltonreid/roads-were-not-built-for-cars-book-and-kindle-and

see review of book at

http://www.theguardian.com/books/2014/dec/23/roads-were-not-built-for-cars-carlton-reid-review

Link to Copake auction site with information regarding the auction , flea market, ride ...with map ... on line catalog will be posted mid March .... huge auction planned .

http://www.copakeauction.com/bicycles/pages/2015.html

Looking forward to seeing everyone at Copake


There will be a Ride Around New York City on Sunday, April 19th, the day after the Copake Bicycle Auction. Steven Klein, Carey Williams, and Gary Sanderson will be leading this ride, and it is open to all Wheelmen and their friends. The ride will start in Battery Park at the south end of Manhattan in front of the Staten Island Ferry Terminal at 10:00 AM (don't be late). The ride will be about 25 to 30 miles long, and it will go past many interesting points in the city with a lunch stop along the way. NYC has become a very bicycle friendly city, and the ride will be suitable for all types of bicycle (including high wheels), but riders should be experienced road riders.

Registration is not required, but it would be helpful if riders would notify Gary Sanderson by email (gwsanderson@verizon.net) of their intentions.

So you can take the Staten Island ferry across or meet us on Manhattan at the ferry terminal ( at 10 am ) ... Manhattan is a magical place to ride in early spring ...come share the magic

It is the perfect end to a wonderful bike weekend !

Cheers Carey


----------



## catfish (Apr 3, 2015)

I'll be there!


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 3, 2015)

"...within the plush Copake auction salon gallery space..."

Okay Carey - now_* that's *_funny!
I'll be there too - always good people, good bike stuff and a good time.


----------



## catfish (Apr 3, 2015)

dfa242 said:


> "...within the plush Copake auction salon gallery space..."
> 
> Okay Carey - now_* that's *_funny!
> I'll be there too - always good people, good bike stuff and a good time.




That is funny.


----------



## JOEL (Apr 5, 2015)

The last Copake ride I did was a blast. Rode across a wet metal mesh bridge with a group of high wheelers.


----------



## catfish (Apr 5, 2015)

Looking forward to it.


----------

